
Russia's New Little Missile Packing Patrol Ship Is a Pretty Genius Design - domevent
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/19796/russias-new-little-missile-packing-patrol-ship-is-a-pretty-genius-design
======
smacktoward
Interesting. The containerized weapons packages sound a lot like the LCS'
"mission modules," which were supposed to let those ships be changed around on
the fly to fit a bunch of different missions (anti-surface, anti-submarine,
mine clearance) depending on what capabilities were needed at any given
moment. But in practice the mission modules turned out to be a huge pain to
support and change out, so the Navy has mostly dropped the idea and set up its
LCSes in fixed configurations.

What are the Russians doing right with the Project 22160s that made the idea
practical for them when it wasn't for the LCS? Or is it just a case where the
22160s are too new for practical experience to have taken the shine off the
concept for them yet?

------
petre
This is somewhat similar to Sigma-class Damen corvettes.

